# timeing on chucks



## chris1237 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am thinking about doing a few chucks on the WSM sunday about how long per pound do they normaly take? 

Thanks 
Chris[/i]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

Chris I figure between 1.5 hrs to 2 hrs per pound.  I cook mine in the smoke till they're in the 165* range.  Then foil and cook until they get in the 200-205* range, or until they're fork tender.  One thing about a chuck is the temps don't dictate when they're finished, it's all in the fork twist test.  Good luck!


----------



## kickassbbq (Dec 2, 2006)

*Chucky Roast???*

Here is how I do my Chucky Roasts.
http://www.kickassbbq.com/beef_chuck_roast.htm
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Chucky Roast???*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Here is how I do my Chucky Roasts.
> http://www.kickassbbq.com/beef_chuck_roast.htm
> PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!!!
> ed



That looks good Ed, I never thought of brining a chuck!  Good idea!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 2, 2006)

Man, that is a fine looking chuck.  May have to try brining one.


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 2, 2006)

They are stubborn pieces of meat.. Larry got it right... minimum 1!.5 per pound and it will turn out fine.. Ole Ed brines everthing lol..  and he can cook, so who am I to argue


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> you guys got chucks all wrong.  follow larry's advise and bring it up to 165 in the smoker, but instead of wrapping in foil put that sucker it in a cast iron skillet and then into a 350 degree oven with a little bit of water, carrots, pototoes, and quartered onions if you're into them.  cook until the veggies are soft and then server.  mmm mmm good.  the veggies pick up a bit of smoke flavor from the chuck.   :thumbsup



But what if you don't want pot roast??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ayca502]But what if you don't want pot roast??


you get the best of both worlds this way.  tasty beef and veggies for dinner and then left over pulled beef for sandwiches and barley soup.[/quote:1ayca502]

That would work too!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 2, 2006)

Another great    thats why I love this place..


----------



## cflatt (Dec 2, 2006)

Ed thats one great looking chuck. Chris I usually plan 1.5 to 2 hours per pound here as well, but I have had them finish as fast as an hour fifteen a pound, just depends on how marbled they are sometimes..I guess.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 2, 2006)

Go with Larry's 1st post, IMHO  
That's essentially how I do it.
Let rest at least 30 minutes.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't forget to save some for later.

Awesome mixed up with some mex seasoning and beans. Best burrito's you're ever have!


----------



## Griff (Dec 2, 2006)

Scotty is right--chuck makes great Mexican food.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 2, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Scotty is right--chuck makes great Mexican food.
> 
> Griff



You got mexican food up there?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I dont think the fork test works either. I had some that poked super tender with my trusty large print Wally World instant read combo temp/poker and they was close to 200 and they rested in the hot box till the cows come home and they was still tough. I think it takes a woman with a crockpot to cook this cut of meat.  Now I know yankees do it different but chuck roast aint a good victim for a bbq pit in my book. Let the wifey handle it. 

bigwheel




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Chris I figure between 1.5 hrs to 2 hrs per pound.  I cook mine in the smoke till they're in the 165* range.  Then foil and cook until they get in the 200-205* range, or until they're fork tender.  One thing about a chuck is the temps don't dictate when they're finished, it's all in the fork twist test.  Good luck!


----------



## cflatt (Dec 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I dont think the fork test works either. I had some that poked super tender with my trusty large print Wally World instant read combo temp/poker and they was close to 200 and they rested in the hot box till the cows come home and they was still tough. I think it takes a woman with a crockpot to cook this cut of meat.  Now I know yankees do it different but chuck roast aint a good victim for a bbq pit in my book. Let the wifey handle it.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> Now BW dont believe that completely for a moment. There may be a PA address by my name, but 39 and a half years in TN here, born and raised. Just followed the wife's transfer. But there's a sale sign in the yard and moving back is high on the priority list. Had the folks up last week and even reheated both said it was the tastiest chuck ever. Actually dads comments were " F*@k a brisket, I am doing one of these when I get home. You should give one a try, I was amazed the first time I did one.


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 3, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Kevin Taylor A.K.A Stogie, suggested, over on the Weber board, that he uses a method of 3 hours per pound. He had pretty good reputation and his advise was usually right on. I think he used foil as well.


Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I dont think the fork test works either. I had some that poked super tender with my trusty large print Wally World instant read combo temp/poker and they was close to 200 and they rested in the hot box till the cows come home and they was still tough. I think it takes a woman with a crockpot to cook this cut of meat.  Now I know yankees do it different but chuck roast aint a good victim for a bbq pit in my book. Let the wifey handle it.
> 
> bigwheel



BW, I should have been more specific.  I didn't mean you simply poke the chuck with a fork to see if it's done.  What I meant was if you can stick a fork into multiple places of the chuck and "twist" it and it twists with ease, then it's done.  

I've heard you're exact words, "chuck roast aint a good victim for a bbq pit in my book" many times.  But I'm telling you, if you do a chuck roast right on a pit, it'll be one of the best tasting pieces of meat you'll ever eat.  Don't give up on this piece of meat, give it another try or even a couple more trys.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 3, 2006)

I gotta agree with Larry on this one BW.  I tried one a while ago and it was one of the best tasting piece of meats that way.  Give it a try.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 3, 2006)

I didn't believe it till Larry made me try it.  I was really surprised.


----------

